# مطلوب وكلاء طلمبات اطفاء الحريق فى مصر معتمدة ul



## امين السعيد (23 مارس 2016)

ارجو المساعدة فى التواصل مع وكلاء فى مصر لمضخات معتمدة ul او صناعة تركية


----------

